# ~*~*~ SKS Owners... I need Wisdom ~*~*~



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

So lets start with the Firearm...
It's a Chinese SKS
ATI Tactical Stock
Has Spring loaded firing pin, no longer the free floating
Also did the "drop-free" mag modification as well
30 rd promag mags
Fore grip

That being said, Im in the market right now for some form of Optics. And after much reasearch and debating, I'm stopped in my track about a mounting system. Now The options lie in the side mount kit, that require one to drill and tap the receiver, or the replacement of the stock receiver cover with and aftermarket rail of some sort. Hoping to be able to take the rifle out to the 100 Yard mark which I've done with iron sights... however everyone says the rifle loses "ZERO" when removed for cleaning if you don't use the Drill and tap kit....
Does anyone have either of these mounts... any preferences... and ideas... I'm not a sniper, Not military, more of an enthusiast. I shoot well, but don't want to waste the money going in the wrong direction with the optics. 

Any advice will help!!!
Thanks


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

what are you intending to shoot? It is good for dirt clods and spray and pray ops, if for hunting ditch it and go with a Ruger Mini 30. Unless it is drill and tapped it will not stay on 0 and even then only soso. Maybe you go with a laser instead of optics...again depends on what you are using for it.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> what are you intending to shoot? It is good for dirt clods and spray and pray ops, if for hunting ditch it and go with a Ruger Mini 30. Unless it is drill and tapped it will not stay on 0 and even then only soso. Maybe you go with a laser instead of optics...again depends on what you are using for it.


So basically stick with a drill and tap mount.. talked to a few other people who swear by those mounts and they say their fine. So, probably be using it for everything when I get outta the SUBURBS. Moving shortly, and lord only know what it'll be used for. I like the mini 14 and all but seriously like the 7.62x39mm round also... Gun shoots true, just a paint to find optics for it. But thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Putting optics on an SKS to take advantage of its full accuracy potential, is like putting a recoil pad on a 22 rimfire to account for its vicious recoil?


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Az-Vic said:


> Putting optics on an SKS to take advantage of its full accuracy potential, is like putting a recoil pad on a 22 rimfire to account for its vicious recoil?


 Ok... If your trying to make a point im not getting it. The gun is highly accurate... Adding some form of optic would just allow for quicker target acquisition... And tighter groups... I don't see an issue with that.
Do you think its honestly necessary for an average enthusiast to run Trijicon optics that run over $800 on a gun they shoot for fun? No... its not but they do because its their decision. 
I didnt really need criticism, mainly information.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Good for You*

GOOD FOR YOU!! I stand by the idea that if you want to put a scope on a pig, and if it's your pig , go for it!! Alot of people want to push thier thoughts and ideas on you, because they think they know better than others. I have had BAD INTEL from a couple of these guys on here ^^^ , that just thought they should tell you what they think they know , instead of doing research before they post. 3 of 3 times they were wrong . Others just like to puff and blow and mess with you, sometimes in fun , sometimes to show you how much they know and you don't. 
I can understand why you might want optics on a SKS, FUN to shoot and easier sight accusition. ( Side Mount would be the way to go). I shoot for fun and relaxation, and like to play around with differant types of add ons. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. That is something I like to find out for myself, trial and error. However it would be nice to be able to ask a question and recieve a civil awnser that may help you along the way. GOOD LUCK


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Appreciate it Trader. going with the side mount! 
As for the other garbage... I dunno I asked for "wisdom" and got criticism. I mean, military, hunters, law enforcement all use some form of optic on their firearms... I guess the SKS isnt worthy...??? Hmmm i dunno. Doesnt much matter to me. Ive shot alot of different firearms and I like the SKS.
Guess I was hoping to gain info from people that shoot them and own them as well. I know a lot of people like to keep them with the stock furniture but for me that wasn't quite what I wanted... So Thanks again for your input.
Im sure soldier that fought in the Korean war using the SKS would have loved to have a scope!!!


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't have optics on my SKS, but do have some friends that do. One has the replacement top cover mount. He can keep it on paper, but that is about it. He has to readjust every trip to the range. The other two friends have the side mount and both love it. A little more weight perhaps but if it works, why not. I love to plink with the SKS. It is a fun gun to shoot and it will absolutely shoot any ammo out there that I have tried. Good luck with the optics idea and let us all know how it turns out. I may just have to change my mind about a scope on mine.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Check out scoutscopes.com before you make a decision! It's the best mounting system I've seen without drilling holes in your gun!


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

if it were me i would probably try a red dot type scope. aimpoint. a bit pricey but for short ranges and quick target acquisition you probably cant beat it. its not magnified but you can buy a magnifier for it but again a bit pricey. if'in i had the money i would probably do it. anyways have fun and who gives a crap about the criticizem, or however you spell it. but most of all have fun even if its wrong.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Shooting the SKS decked out like you want, just go for it.
Hear a lot about the 6.8 SPC and if you check the bullets out ain't much difference between the 2 and this is just my opinion :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*magnifier*



eodusmc said:


> if it were me i would probably try a red dot type scope. aimpoint. a bit pricey but for short ranges and quick target acquisition you probably cant beat it. its not magnified but you can buy a magnifier for it but again a bit pricey. if'in i had the money i would probably do it. anyways have fun and who gives a crap about the criticizem, or however you spell it. but most of all have fun even if its wrong.


I always wondered how they work, seems like it takes away from the field of vision, and would be similar to reg scope style, but then again they will flip out of the way when not needed.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a compact 4X scope on my SKS. Love it, Have killed 3 deer with it. Will eventually put 3-9 power compact on it one of these days. Got the scope mount from sportsmansguide.com, it cost 11 dollars, and got the scope at a yard sale for 5.
Put a scope on it you will love it. Good Shooting...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Russian SKS and it is very accurate for what it is and would never sell it.
the problem is the scope does get off when I disassemble it because it is not drilled and taped.
I will not drill and tap it because it is a a parade model with blond laminated stock and chrome bayonet etc.
basically these are military firearms that are intended to hit a human and several hundred meters and that is really all they are good far.


----------

